# NT ranting



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Post a rant only an NT would understand, tell us why you are pissed off at everyone else and how they are stupid.

(Just for fun)


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

_What the **** did you just ******* say about me, you little *****? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Qaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills...
_
No, just kidding.

Get off my back people. I'm quiet, I want to be quiet, let me be quiet. What is so wrong with being quiet? I don't want to take part in your jokes. Personally, I think your jokes are stupid. Loud blabber and weird voices aren't funny, there has to be some substance to it. Humor is supposed to be an ironic take on something from our lives so when we joke we can actually _learn_ something about the people around us. Not the same "grassy ass" instead of gracias joke I hear every day. Cool. Someone made that joke once. That's all I need to hear it. Once. You people give me mental anguish so I'm just going to pretend to play on my phone until the bell rings. Where are the real people? I get most of us are introverts, but someone must have something they actually want to talk about. This generation is so shitty. They go home and jump on their computers and never really experience anything so when they meet people, they never really have anything to say except for the same old meme jokes and blah blah blabbity blop. I'm so fed up with that, my brain can't take anymore. I remember my brother's generation. They would go out and do shit. Yes, morally questionable shit, but they would do it nonetheless. They had stories to tell. They had experiences. What does this generation have?

Damn that felt good.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Pianoasis said:


> _What the **** did you just ******* say about me, you little *****? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Qaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills...
> _
> No, just kidding.
> 
> ...


I know that feel bro


----------



## midoriharinezume (Mar 27, 2014)

When people tell me I'm quiet, I tell them thank you vehemently. In my head I tell them I'm sorry they're so loud and annoying. But that's IxTx, not just NT. No one knows bitterness like an INT on the internet. 

People need to not get offended and worked up all the time. Learn to take a joke, learn that words are just words, learn to relax.


----------



## Unnamed (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh, you're loud are you? That's just great. Now shut up, I'm thinking. Yes, thinking... a cognitive function that you seem to lack. 
And honestly, what happened to creativity? Every time you say swag or YOLO, all I can think is what happened to actually living that one life that you seem so intent on meandering away on societal stupidity?

Those were two separate rants, hence the lack of any fluidity from one to the other. Feel free to tear me apart on grammar or spelling errors, it's fun.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Unnamed said:


> Oh, you're loud are you? That's just great. Now shut up, I'm thinking. Yes, thinking... a cognitive function that you seem to lack.
> And honestly, what happened to creativity? Every time you say swag or YOLO, all I can think is what happened to actually living that one life that you seem so intent on meandering away on societal stupidity?
> 
> Those were two separate rants, hence the lack of any fluidity from one to the other. Feel free to tear me apart on grammar or spelling errors, it's fun.


Or not because thats petty shit.


----------



## CosmoFaerie (Jul 26, 2014)

Can people please stop saying shit like, "I don't read," or, "I don't pay attention to politics," as if it's something to be fucking proud of? 

I mean, it's your life and I you don't HAVE to be really into that stuff, but don't be fucking proud of ignorance. I see this more than half of the facebook profiles on my friends list. Under favorite books it says, "I don't read." Under Political views it says, "I don't care." 
Oh really? You don't care about politics? You don't care about what's happening in the world, this world that you live in? Fine. Pay attention to whatever you want, just don't wear your ignorance like it's a goddamn medal.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

I always get incredibly frustrated with people who refuse to listen to my points in a discussion/debate/argument because they are older than me. Apparently in their twisted world being closer to death means they know more about everything.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

When despite me having been the one to do the hours of research on a topic, my INFP friends pretend there's a chance that I'm not right about something having to do with said topic, and make me argue and inevitably come out right.

I mean at this point you'd think they'd see some sort of consistence in how often I'm right about these things.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

1yesman9 said:


> When despite me having been the one to do the hours of research on a topic, my INFP friends pretend there's a chance that I'm not right about something having to do with said topic, and make me argue and inevitably come out right.
> 
> I mean at this point you'd think they'd see some sort of consistence in how often I'm right about these things.


I know around 8 INFPs and they never once questioned me or anyone else about whether they were right or wrong. They mostly seemed to not care.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stop telling me that you have all of this "education" but you act as if you barely passed the first grade.
Don't insult my intelligence because you will be caught immediately; I'm not going to tell you immediately. I will wait for you to dig your own grave. That way I don't have to waste my time digging one for you. 

AWWW... I feel better! lol


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

Theology said:


> Post a rant only an NT would understand, tell us why you are pissed off at everyone else and how they are stupid.
> 
> (Just for fun)


Clever display picture, I find it amusing.

Alright, INTJ here.
ummm.....
Ohhhh residents of a certain area of town. When will you realize you are pretentious and the source of your own unhappiness?
You're unhappy because you constantly feel the need to compete with everyone over miner things. Although I only have an inferior extroverted sensing, I can still feel the dirty static energies you give off and can only tolerate so much of you. Most people who frequent that part of town feel the same way about you. Your girls are stuck up and whorish..Everyone can tell you're prejudiced except yourselves, which is the irony. Everyone else in town says that you people are prejudiced, you blame the groups that you are prejudiced against for your bias against them. Too many of you are middle-class posers. Why would you want to be a middle class poser? I don't understand. If you want to save money, why not move to the outskirts so you can actually have the extra money you pretend to have? Is your group of people just typically prone to such petty classism? Why do you think you can determine what social class I belong to by looking at me? I where more dressy clothes than you during most of the week. Is it because I'm Black? Do you think all Black people are poor or something? Have you ever heard of a strong armed robber armed with a backpack a button up and skinny slacks? I haven't. Why are you people so anti-social and scared of everything? Do you really think you're going to get robbed in a starbucks in the afternoon? Why is it the actual wealthy area of town is much friendlier than you? Did you know on city-data a guy literally said 'you'd have to pay me to live in ( your town section).

p.s If you stare at me, and I stare at you back, why do you act threatened? Does cause and effect not register to you people?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I get that some people are "sensitive" but why is saying things like "I will Trayvon Martin you" somehow offensive? It's just saying "If you do stupid shit, I will shoot you".


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> I get that some people are "sensitive" but why is saying things like "I will Trayvon Martin you" somehow offensive? It's just saying "If you do stupid shit, I will shoot you".


You don't have very much tact do you?
You operate as if everyone shares the same viewpoints as you, that's why it comes off as offensive, and as a matter of fact it is offensive, I've had similar shit happen to me when I was minding my own business because someone decides that I'm a thug who needs to be dealt with.

You operate under the assumption that everyone views the case like you. They don't. 
We're not being sensitive, that's actually just a really inconsiderate thing to say.
You're turning cases that represent racial issues in this country into some little joke. 
If you were liable to be assaulted/harassed by LEO based on your ethnicity you wouldn't feel the same. 
Claiming that it is due to everyone being 'sensitive' is a way of invalidating other's opinions, that's asshattery.
Have you ever considered that there was a reason and bother to ask them instead of stereotyping them because it would be more convenient for you?
Because the courts ruled in favor of zimmerman, that does not mean he isn't guilty. How do you feel about OJ?


Let's review the facts of the case.
-zimmerman was told to stay put by police operator
Zimmerman was under the influence
zimmerman followed trayvon
trayvon attempted to flee hence "creepy ass cracker" and telling gantel he was trying to escape
-trayvon only fought once confronted by a guy who was following him *who he had been trying to evade.*
-where was trayvons stand your ground rights?

Please tell me what stupid shit he was doing besides walking around his own neighborhood?


----------

